# Recyclage de Mac ...



## jro44 (12 Décembre 2007)

J'ai trouvé ça sur le site http://www.neomansland.org/. C'est classe mais dommage quand même :rose:​ 
*Idée recyclage de la semaine # 4 *


Il fallait y penser...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bassman (12 Décembre 2007)

C'est nul non ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Ouais !!!!    kikou lol !

Moi j'ai ça :




ça aussi :




Encore mieux :




Pour les adultes : (looool rotfl ptdr mdrrrrrr) :
http://www.dudelire.com/images/gal/l0l9u18-fapubs51.jpg
là : Un macornemuze    :love:   :




Pffff trop lol aussi :




Et là, je compran pa tou mais sa doi etr drol   :





J'en ai plein d'autres  Je vous les mettrai ici tout à l'heure 

A bientôt, bisous   

  :style: :style: :king: :king: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :rateau: :rateau:  :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2007)

kikou mega lol PTDR !!


----------



## jro44 (12 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Pffff trop lol aussi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Peut-être que Steeve vient de visionner *La Classe Américaine* et qu'il est content qu'on mange ... des CHIPS !!! Ca te fais rien à toi quand j'te dis qu'on va manger ... des CHIPS ?!!!​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Purée mais grave trop SIIIIIII !!!!!
C'est un ketru de gueudin  

loooooooool


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2007)

Backcat, 

Sont quand même louche tes liens. Tu ne serais pas un geek qui s'ignore par hasard?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Tro nul se forome. La queuille est pas simpa.


----------



## jro44 (12 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Tro nul se forome. La *k*ueuille est pas simpa.


 
Vas-y l'aut' *Chat Renoi*, comment tu kiffe pa l'orthograf !!! Je te 6gnal qui ya une charte sur le forome ki oblije a bi1 ékrir ! Tu peux pas tests !   ​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Hehooo ! Chu pas quebla ouam&#8230; t'as vu la vierge, Bernadette, ou quoi ?


----------



## jro44 (12 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Hehooo ! Chu pas quebla ouam t'as vu la vierge Bernadette, ou quoi ?


 
Corneguidouille ! Pardonnez ma ridicule méprise noble seigneur. Je lu *Black* au lieu de *Back* ! Je ne reproduirai désormais plus cette infamante méprise céans  Veuillez cependant ne pas m'en tenir rigueur car je débute dans le langage écrit et oral usité par la jeunesse de notre pays.​ 
Par contre veillez à l'avenir à ne pas insulter une sainte comme Bernadette : cela ne se fait pas entre gens de bonne société :love:​


----------



## Bassman (12 Décembre 2007)

Tu débuterais pas en création de topics au bar non plus des fois ? 


PS : Wesh gros minet dans l'dos, sont trop puissant tes liens, j'les kiffe veugra


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Sous les sunlights des topics.


----------



## jro44 (12 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu débuterais pas en création de topics au bar non plus des fois ?


 
Carrément !!! Comment t'as deviné ? Toi tu dois sortir de "polyclinique" ... ou de l'ENA !
Si même au *Bar* on ne peut même pas balancer des trucs qu'on trouve sympa, sans qu'un mec vienne te balancer une remarque ou des règles à la cons, moi je préfère arrêter tout de suite  ...​ 
J'ai parfois l'impression que *MacGé* devient un espèce d'espace réservé à quelques uns et que dès que quelqu'un d'extérieur à la caste la ramène, il se fait sabrer : parfois on a l'impression d'être à l'*UMP* :love:​


----------



## Bassman (12 Décembre 2007)

jro44 a dit:


> Carrément !!! Comment t'as deviné ? Toi tu dois sortir de "polyclinique" ... ou de l'ENA !
> Si même au *Bar* on ne peut même pas balancer des trucs qu'on trouve sympa, sans qu'un mec vienne te balancer une remarque ou des règles à la cons, moi je préfère arrêter tout de suite  ...​
> J'ai parfois l'impression que *MacGé* devient un espèce d'espace réservé à quelques uns et que dès que quelqu'un d'extérieur à la caste la ramène, il se fait sabrer : parfois on a l'impression d'être à l'*UMP* :love:​



Saints Momok, Nephou, donnez moi la force 

C'est précisément là que tu te trompes. Le bar n'est pas le lieu ou chacun ouvre son petit topic des choses qu'il trouve sympa. Si on le faisait tous, y'aurait plus de topics que de blagues dans ta musette.

D'autre part, t'ais-tu posé la question de savoir si t'as super photo de la mort qui tue amusait quelqu'un d'autre que toi ?

Et pour finir, je t'enjoins à relire l'intitulé du bar : Le Bar MacG Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !

Voilà, si t'as pas compris, demande leur avis à mes collègues modérateurs, je pense qu'il te diront ce qu'ils en pensent. A moins que le topic soit fermé avant.

Ps : Moi à l'UMP ?    (Wahou trop fort, j'arrive à mettre ump et ps dans la même phrase de manière super discrète)


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Hehooo ! Chu pas quebla ouam t'as vu la vierge, Bernadette, ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

jro44 a dit:


> Carrément !!! Comment t'as deviné ? Toi tu dois sortir de "polyclinique" ... ou de l'ENA !
> Si même au *Bar* on ne peut même pas balancer des trucs qu'on trouve sympa, sans qu'un mec vienne te balancer une remarque ou des règles à la cons, moi je préfère arrêter tout de suite  ...​
> J'ai parfois l'impression que *MacGé* devient un espèce d'espace réservé à quelques uns et que dès que quelqu'un d'extérieur à la caste la ramène, il se fait sabrer : parfois on a l'impression d'être à l'*UMP* :love:​


YAISSSSSSEEEE !!! Enfin, on va pouvoir parler intelligemment de politique 

Vas-y  Approfondis un peu, tu vas avoir du public 

Ceci mis à part, je pense qu'on peut mettre ce qu'on veut au bar. Mais le potentiel de la personne, c'est quelque chose que seuls les fins limiers savent détecter. Et je suis ravi que ta dernière phrase m'ait donné raison 


Mac gé qui fait penser à l'UMP ???        j'en connais quelques uns qui doivent s'être pissé dessus là


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


>


Ah, ça, ça t'fait rire, hein ?

'bécile !


----------



## jro44 (12 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> D'autre part, t'ais-tu posé la question de savoir si t'as super photo de la mort qui tue amusait quelqu'un d'autre que toi ?


 
T'es modo non ? Dans ce cas, au lieu de répondre "_C'est nul non ?_" *t'aurais mieux fait de faire ton taf mon gars* : fermer le fil et puis basta. Ca aurait évité cet échange et comme ça, *TOI* et *TES* potes de *TON* forum, vous auriez pu discerter sur l'Univers, les choses de la vie, la philo et toute ces sortes de choses dont on parle dans un "Bar" ... Laisse moi rigoler !​ 
Quant à ma "_super photo de la mort qui tue_", ce n'est pas qu'elle m'amuse, mais je trouvais ça intrigant. Maintenant, si tu as aussi un droit de regard sur ce qui est interressant ou pas, pas de doute, tu n'es même pas UMP, tu carrément Sarkozy !​ 
Alors mon garçon, maintenant le mieux que tu as à faire c'est de faire enfin ton boulot de modo intelligent : mettre un terme à ce fil.​ 
Excusez moi encore d'avoir essayer de m'intégrer dans vos discutions : je ne savais pas qu'elles étaient réserver à une élite.​


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2007)

jro44 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça sur le site http://www.neoman
> [IMG]http://idat...tout cas c'était un fumeur c'est sûr :rateau:​


----------



## jro44 (12 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Citation:
> Posté par *tirhum*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Et sinon les gars ... on s'amuse bien ???
Mais je ne dois pas pouvoir comprendre : ça doit être un langage d'initié pour parler de manière constructive de "_de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac_ " comme me l'a si gentiment rappelé votre camarade BassMan ...​


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2007)

jro44 a dit:


> Et sinon les gars ... on s'amuse bien ???
> Mais je ne dois pas pouvoir comprendre : ça doit être un langage d'initié pour parler de manière constructive de "_de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac_ " comme me l'a si gentiment rappelé votre camarade BassMan ...​



Calme toi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Ouhouhouh  

L'est colère, hein ?   

Pourtant, j'ai participé, mis des belles photos _intrigantes_ et tout et tout&#8230; puis PAF !

Pas facile tous les jours quand même la pratique des forums communautaires


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah, ça, ça t'fait rire, hein ?
> 
> 'bécile !


J'avoue.... 
*OUI !.....*   :love:   



jro44 a dit:


> (...) Alors mon garçon, maintenant le mieux que tu as à faire c'est de faire enfin ton boulot de modo intelligent : mettre un terme à ce fil.
> (...)


Ça existe ?!.... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Y'en avait un, y'a pas si longtemps&#8230; mais bon&#8230;    


PS privé pour craquounette : non, je ne regrette pas du tout  Ce qui est marrant c'est de les débusquer. Pas de se faire engueuler parce qu'on ferme les fils


----------



## Craquounette (12 Décembre 2007)

[mode je passe la pommade on]

Comment dit-on déjà ? Ah oui...
Ce sont tjrs les meilleurs qui partent   

[mode je passe la pommade OFF]


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Décembre 2007)

jro44 a dit:


> Et sinon les gars ... on s'amuse bien ???
> Mais je ne dois pas pouvoir comprendre : ça doit être un langage d'initié pour parler de manière constructive de "_de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac_ " comme me l'a si gentiment rappelé votre camarade BassMan ...​



Moi j'aime bien les personnes qui arrivent aussi bien à se remettre en question 

"C'est pas moua, c'est les autres qui sont méchants !!" 

Mais oui l'ami :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Pas facile tous les jours quand même la pratique des forums communautaires



Parlons peu, parlons bien ! As-tu pris ta carte de l'*U*(nion des) *M*(odos) *P*(rétentieux) ? Benjamin est-il ton ami ? T'a-t-il invité sous sa tente ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Pire ! On m'a demandé de la rendre quand j'ai quitté mes fonctions. Moi qui croyais pouvoir garder ma rente à vie, je n'ai vu qu'attente, envie, et pas d'invite dans la tente&#8230;

Dingue, non ?


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2007)

*Nephou ? Il semblerait qu'un modo intelligent soit attendu ici ... *


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

(chérie ? ça va trancher  )


----------



## jro44 (12 Décembre 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4508582 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien les personnes qui arrivent aussi bien à se remettre en question
> 
> "C'est pas moua, c'est les autres qui sont méchants !!"
> 
> Mais oui l'ami :sleep:


 
C'est bien ...​


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> *Nephou ? Il semblerait qu'un modo intelligent soit attendu ici ... *



La madame elle est sortie


----------



## jugnin (12 Décembre 2007)

jro44 a dit:


> T'es modo non ? Dans ce cas, au lieu de répondre "_C'est nul non ?_" *t'aurais mieux fait de faire ton taf mon gars* : fermer le fil et puis basta. Ca aurait évité cet échange et comme ça, *TOI* et *TES* potes de *TON* forum, vous auriez pu discerter sur l'Univers, les choses de la vie, la philo et toute ces sortes de choses dont on parle dans un "Bar" ... Laisse moi rigoler !​
> Quant à ma "_super photo de la mort qui tue_", ce n'est pas qu'elle m'amuse, mais je trouvais ça intrigant. Maintenant, si tu as aussi un droit de regard sur ce qui est interressant ou pas, pas de doute, tu n'es même pas UMP, tu carrément Sarkozy !​
> Alors mon garçon, maintenant le mieux que tu as à faire c'est de faire enfin ton boulot de modo intelligent : mettre un terme à ce fil.​
> Excusez moi encore d'avoir essayer de m'intégrer dans vos discutions : je ne savais pas qu'elles étaient réserver à une élite.​



T'inquiètes pas, ça arrive même aux meilleurs... N'empêche, les nioubes, c'est tous des pignoufs.


----------



## macmarco (12 Décembre 2007)

jro44 a dit:


> Carrément !!! Comment t'as deviné ? Toi tu dois sortir de "polyclinique" ... ou de l'ENA !
> Si même au *Bar* on ne peut même pas balancer des trucs qu'on trouve sympa, sans qu'un mec vienne te balancer une remarque ou des règles à la cons, moi je préfère arrêter tout de suite  ...​
> J'ai parfois l'impression que *MacGé* devient un espèce d'espace réservé à quelques uns et que dès que quelqu'un d'extérieur à la caste la ramène, il se fait sabrer : parfois on a l'impression d'être à l'*UMP* :love:​




Pète un coup, ça ira mieux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2007)

Ce n'est pas tout ça, mais il y a du linge à faire sécher.


----------



## Craquounette (12 Décembre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Pète un coup, ça ira mieux !



Aaahhh non! il y a déjà lila qui parfume l'air du Bar! Ca suffit


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> *Nephou ? Il semblerait qu'un modo intelligent soit attendu ici ... *


ça n'existe pas, c'est bien connu.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> T'inquiètes pas, ça arrive même aux meilleurs... N'empêche, les nioubes, c'est tous des pignoufs.


Ooooh toi ! T'as ta carte de l'UMP, j'en suis sûr ! Nabot vindicatif, va !


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ooooh toi ! T'as ta carte de l'UMP, j'en suis sûr ! Nabot vindicatif, va !


Glisser UMP pour faire fermer un fil, c'est vraiment petit :rateau:

sinon, je ne comprends pas le floude sur ce fil, le sujet est pourtant bien en accord avec la nouvelle orientation du bar (plan quinquenal n°12738b), endroit de détente et de passage, non fumeur et sans odeur&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2007)

Si seulement le Bar était correctement tenu. C'est pas avec l'Amok et Nephou que ça peut tourner correctement. 


Y'a pas des volontaires pour leur filer un coup de main? Bassou?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Glisser UMP pour faire fermer un fil, c'est vraiment petit :rateau:


C'est pas moi qu'a commencé !!! :mouais:


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si seulement le Bar était correctement tenu. C'est pas avec l'Amok et Nephou que ça peut tourner correctement.



Pour ça qu'ils essaient de se faire recycler ?


----------

